# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  ما معنى القيام في قول الله سبحانه : ((وإذا أظلم عليهم قاموا)) ؟

## حمد

في ضرْب الله مَثَل المنافقين ، يقول سبحانه :
(( يكاد البرق يخطف أبصارهم كلما أضاء لهم مشوا فيه وإذا أظلم عليهم قاموا ))

لِمَ اختار سبحانه وتعالى : ((قاموا)) على : وقفوا ؟

أفيدونا ، جزاكم الله خيراً .
علماً بأنّ القيام له معنيان : 1- ضد القعود وما في معناه
2- ضد العِوَج ، مثل : ((وأقيموا وجوهكم عند كل مسجد)) .

وكأنّ الآية تفيد المعنى الثاني ، ولكن : كيف ؟
لم أستطع إحاطة ذلك .

----------


## آل عامر

> لِمَ اختار سبحانه وتعالى : ((قاموا)) على : وقفوا ؟
> .


لا شك أن معنى قاموا في الآية وقفوا أي متحيرين 
ولكن كما ذكرت أخي حمد لماذا اختار  سبحانه وتعالى قاموا على وقفوا
والذي أعرفه أن القيام لمن كان جالسا فقام 
والوقوف لمن كان ماشيا فوقف

----------


## حمد

لعل القيام هنا بمعنى : (الوقوف بسكون) . أي : كما يقف المتحير والمبهوت .

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

قال في الكشاف ( ومعنى " قاموا " وقفوا وثبتوا في مكانهم . ومنه : قامت السوق إذا ركدت وقام الماء : جمد )

----------


## ابن شهاب الدين

ارى معناه ( الوقوف ) الذي  هو ضد المشي

(( يكاد البرق يخطف أبصارهم كلما أضاء لهم مشوا فيه وإذا أظلم عليهم قاموا ))

بمعنى : كنت اسير ووقفت , انتهى

----------


## صديق الأمة

يقول الطبراني في تأويل هذه الآية 
(..وأما تأويل الآية ، فإن أهل التأويل مختلفون فيه : 

فروي عن ابن عباس  في ذلك أقوال : أحدها ما 

451 - حدثنا به محمد بن حميد ،  قال : حدثنا سلمة  ، قال : حدثنا محمد بن إسحاق ،  عن محمد بن أبي محمد مولى زيد بن ثابت ،  عن عكرمة  ، أو عن سعيد بن جبير ،  عن ابن عباس    : " أو كصيب من السماء فيه ظلمات ورعد وبرق يجعلون أصابعهم في آذانهم من الصواعق حذر الموت   " : أي هم من ظلمات ما هم فيه من الكفر والحذر من القتل - على الذي هم عليه من الخلاف والتخويف منكم - على مثل ما وصف من الذي هو في ظلمة الصيب ، فجعل أصابعه في أذنيه من الصواعق حذر الموت ، يكاد البرق يخطف أبصارهم - أي لشدة ضوء الحق - كلما أضاء لهم مشوا فيه وإذا أظلم عليهم قاموا ، أي يعرفون الحق ويتكلمون به ، فهم من قولهم به على استقامة ، فإذا ارتكسوا منه إلى الكفر قاموا متحيرين . 

والآخر ما   [ ص: 347 ] 

452 - حدثني به موسى بن هارون ،  قال : حدثنا عمرو  ، قال : حدثنا أسباط  ، عن  السدي  في خبر ذكره ، عن أبي مالك ،  وعن أبي صالح ،  عن ابن عباس  ، وعن مرة  ، عن ابن مسعود ، وعن ناس من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " أو كصيب من السماء فيه ظلمات ورعد وبرق   " إلى " إن الله على كل شيء قدير   " أما الصيب فالمطر . كان رجلان من المنافقين من أهل المدينة   هربا من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى المشركين ، فأصابهما هذا المطر الذي ذكر الله ، فيه رعد شديد وصواعق وبرق ، فجعلا كلما أضاء لهما الصواعق جعلا أصابعهما في آذانهما من الفرق أن تدخل الصواعق في مسامعهما فتقتلهما ، وإذا لمع البرق مشيا في ضوئه ، وإذا لم يلمع لم يبصرا وقاما مكانهما لا يمشيان ، فجعلا يقولان : ليتنا قد أصبحنا فنأتي محمدا  فنضع أيدينا في يده ، فأصبحا فأتياه فأسلما ووضعا أيديهما في يده ، وحسن إسلامهما ، فضرب الله شأن هذين المنافقين الخارجين مثلا للمنافقين الذين بالمدينة  ، وكان المنافقون إذا حضروا مجلس النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم جعلوا أصابعهم في آذانهم فرقا من كلام النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، أن ينزل فيهم شيء أو يذكروا بشيء فيقتلوا ، كما كان ذانك المنافقان الخارجان يجعلان أصابعهما في آذانهما ، وإذا أضاء لهم مشوا فيه ، فإذا كثرت أموالهم ، وولد لهم الغلمان ، وأصابوا غنيمة أو فتحا ، مشوا فيه ، وقالوا : إن دين محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم دين صدق . فاستقاموا عليه ، كما كان ذانك المنافقان يمشيان ، إذا أضاء لهم البرق مشوا فيه ، وإذا أظلم عليهم قاموا . فكانوا   [ ص: 348 ] إذا هلكت أموالهم ، وولد لهم الجواري ، وأصابهم البلاء ، قالوا : هذا من أجل دين محمد ، فارتدوا كفارا ، كما قام ذانك المنافقان حين أظلم البرق عليهما . 

والثالث ما 

453 - حدثني به محمد بن سعد ،  قال : حدثني أبي ، قال : حدثني عمي ، عن أبيه ، عن جده ، عن ابن عباس    : " أو كصيب من السماء   " كمطر ، " فيه ظلمات ورعد وبرق   " إلى آخر الآية ، هو مثل المنافق في ضوء ما تكلم بما معه من كتاب الله وعمل مراءاة للناس ، فإذا خلا وحده عمل بغيره ، فهو في ظلمة ما أقام على ذلك . وأما الظلمات فالضلالة ، وأما البرق فالإيمان ، وهم أهل الكتاب .  [ ص: 349 ] 

وإذا أظلم عليهم ، فهو رجل يأخذ بطرف الحق لا يستطيع أن يجاوزه . 

والرابع ما 

454 - حدثني به المثنى  ، قال : حدثنا عبد الله بن صالح  ، قال : حدثني معاوية بن صالح  ، عن علي بن أبي طلحة  ، عن ابن عباس    : " أو كصيب من السماء   " وهو المطر ، ضرب مثله في القرآن يقول : " فيه ظلمات   " يقول : ابتلاء ، " ورعد " يقول فيه تخويف " وبرق يكاد البرق يخطف أبصارهم   " يقول : يكاد محكم القرآن يدل على عورات المنافقين ، " كلما أضاء لهم مشوا فيه   " يقول : كلما أصاب المنافقون من الإسلام عزا اطمأنوا ، وإن أصاب الإسلام نكبة قاموا ليرجعوا إلى الكفر يقول : " وإذا أظلم عليهم قاموا   " كقوله : ( ومن الناس من يعبد الله على حرف فإن أصابه خير اطمأن به وإن أصابته فتنة انقلب على وجهه خسر الدنيا والآخرة ذلك هو الخسران المبين   )   [ سورة الحج : 11 ] . 

ثم اختلف سائر أهل التأويل بعد في ذلك ، نظير ما روي عن ابن عباس  من الاختلاف : 

455 - فحدثني محمد بن عمرو الباهلي ،  قال : حدثنا أبو عاصم  ، عن عيسى بن ميمون  ، عن ابن أبي نجيح  ، عن مجاهد  ، قال : إضاءة البرق وإظلامه ، على نحو ذلك المثل . 

456 - حدثني المثنى  ، قال : حدثنا أبو حذيفة  ، قال : حدثنا شبل ،  عن ابن أبي نجيح  ، عن مجاهد ،  مثله .   [ ص: 350 ] 

457 - حدثنا عمرو بن علي  ، قال : حدثنا أبو عاصم  ، قال : حدثنا عيسى  ، عن ابن أبي نجيح ،  عن مجاهد ،  مثله . 

458 - وحدثنا بشر بن معاذ  ، قال : حدثنا  يزيد بن زريع  ، عن سعيد  ، عن قتادة ،  في قول الله : " فيه ظلمات ورعد وبرق   " إلى قوله " وإذا أظلم عليهم قاموا   " فالمنافق إذا رأى في الإسلام رخاء أو طمأنينة أو سلوة من عيش ، قال : أنا معكم وأنا منكم ، وإذا أصابته شديدة حقحق والله عندها ، فانقطع به ، فلم يصبر على بلائها ، ولم يحتسب أجرها ، ولم يرج عاقبتها . 

459 - وحدثنا الحسن بن يحيى  ، قال : أخبرنا عبد الرزاق  ، قال : أخبرنا معمر  ، عن قتادة    : " فيه ظلمات ورعد وبرق   " يقول : أجبن قوم لا يسمعون شيئا إلا إذا ظنوا أنهم هالكون فيه حذرا من الموت والله محيط بالكافرين ثم ضرب لهم مثلا آخر فقال : " يكاد البرق يخطف أبصارهم كلما أضاء لهم مشوا فيه   " يقول : هذا المنافق ، إذا كثر ماله ، وكثرت ماشيته ، وأصابته عافية قال : لم يصبني منذ دخلت في ديني هذا إلا خير " وإذا أظلم عليهم قاموا   " يقول : إذا ذهبت أموالهم وهلكت مواشيهم وأصابهم البلاء ، قاموا متحيرين . 

460 - حدثني المثنى  ، قال : حدثنا إسحاق بن الحجاج  ، عن عبد الله بن أبي جعفر  ، عن أبيه ، عن الربيع بن أنس    : " فيه ظلمات ورعد وبرق   " قال : مثلهم   [ ص: 351 ] كمثل قوم ساروا في ليلة مظلمة ، ولها مطر ورعد وبرق على جادة ، فلما أبرقت أبصروا الجادة فمضوا فيها ، وإذا ذهب البرق تحيروا . وكذلك المنافق ، كلما تكلم بكلمة الإخلاص أضاء له ، فإذا شك تحير ووقع في الظلمة ، فكذلك قوله : " كلما أضاء لهم مشوا فيه وإذا أظلم عليهم قاموا   " ثم قال : في أسماعهم وأبصارهم التي عاشوا بها في الناس ، " ولو شاء الله لذهب بسمعهم وأبصارهم   " 

قال أبو جعفر :  

461 - حدثنا القاسم  ، قال : حدثنا الحسين  ، قال : حدثنا أبو تميلة  ، عن عبيد بن سليمان الباهلي  ، عن الضحاك بن مزاحم ،    " فيه ظلمات   " قال : أما الظلمات فالضلالة ، والبرق الإيمان . 

462 - حدثني يونس  ، قال : أخبرنا ابن وهب  ، قال : حدثني عبد الرحمن بن زيد  في قوله : " فيه ظلمات ورعد وبرق   " فقرأ حتى بلغ : " إن الله على كل شيء قدير   " قال : هذا أيضا مثل ضربه الله للمنافقين ، كانوا قد استناروا بالإسلام كما استنار هذا بنور هذا البرق . 

463 - حدثنا القاسم  ، قال : حدثنا الحسين  ، قال : حدثني حجاج  ، قال : قال  ابن جريج    : ليس في الأرض شيء سمعه المنافق إلا ظن أنه يراد به ، وأنه الموت ، كراهية له ، والمنافق أكره خلق الله للموت   - كما إذا كانوا بالبراز في المطر ، فروا من الصواعق . 

464 - حدثنا عمرو بن علي  ، قال : حدثنا أبو معاوية  ، قال : حدثنا  ابن جريج ،  عن عطاء  في قوله : " أو كصيب من السماء فيه ظلمات ورعد وبرق   " قال : مثل ضرب للكافر .  [ ص: 352 ] 

وهذه الأقوال التي ذكرنا عمن رويناها عنه ، فإنها - وإن اختلفت فيها ألفاظ قائليها - متقاربات المعاني ، لأنها جميعا تنبئ عن أن الله ضرب الصيب لظاهر إيمان المنافق مثلا ومثل ما فيه من ظلمات لضلالته ، وما فيه من ضياء برق لنور إيمانه ، واتقاءه من الصواعق بتصيير أصابعه في أذنيه ، لضعف جنانه ونخب فؤاده من حلول عقوبة الله بساحته ، ومشيه في ضوء البرق باستقامته على نور إيمانه ، وقيامه في الظلام ، لحيرته في ضلالته وارتكاسه في عمهه . 

فتأويل الآية إذا - إذ كان الأمر على ما وصفنا - أو مثل ما استضاء به المنافقون من قيلهم لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وللمؤمنين بألسنتهم : آمنا بالله وباليوم الآخر وبمحمد  وما جاء به ، حتى صار لهم بذلك في الدنيا أحكام المؤمنين ، وهم - مع إظهارهم بألسنتهم ما يظهرون - بالله وبرسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم وما جاء به من عند الله وباليوم الآخر ، مكذبون ، ولخلاف ما يظهرون بالألسن في قلوبهم معتقدون ، على عمى منهم ، وجهالة بما هم عليه من الضلالة لا يدرون أي الأمرين اللذين قد شرعا لهم [ فيه ] الهداية ، أفي الكفر الذي كانوا عليه قبل إرسال الله محمدا صلى الله عليه وسلم بما أرسله به إليهم ، أم في الذي أتاهم به محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم من عند ربهم ؟ فهم من وعيد الله إياهم على لسان محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم وجلون ، وهم مع وجلهم من ذلك في حقيقته شاكون ، في قلوبهم مرض فزادهم الله مرضا . كمثل غيث سرى ليلا في مزنة ظلماء   [ ص: 353 ] وليلة مظلمة يحدوها رعد ، ويستطير في حافاتها برق شديد لمعانه ، كثير خطرانه ، يكاد سنا برقه يذهب بالأبصار ويختطفها من شدة ضيائه ونور شعاعه ، وينهبط منها تارات صواعق ، تكاد تدع النفوس من شدة أهوالها زواهق . 

فالصيب مثل لظاهر ما أظهر المنافقون بألسنتهم من الإقرار والتصديق ، والظلمات التي هي فيه لظلمات ما هم مستبطنون من الشك والتكذيب ومرض القلوب . وأما الرعد والصواعق ، فلما هم عليه من الوجل من وعيد الله إياهم على لسان رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم في آي كتابه ، إما في العاجل وإما في الآجل ، أن يحل بهم ، مع شكهم في ذلك : هل هو كائن أم غير كائن ؟ وهل له حقيقة أم ذلك كذب وباطل ؟ مثل . فهم من وجلهم ، أن يكون ذلك حقا ، يتقونه بالإقرار بما جاء به محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم بألسنتهم ، مخافة على أنفسهم من الهلاك ونزول النقمات ، وذلك تأويل قوله جل ثناؤه " يجعلون أصابعهم في آذانهم من الصواعق حذر الموت   " يعني بذلك : يتقون وعيد الله الذي أنزله في كتابه على لسان رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، بما يبدونه بألسنتهم من ظاهر الإقرار ، كما يتقي الخائف أصوات الصواعق بتغطية أذنيه وتصيير أصابعه فيها ، حذرا على نفسه منها . 

وقد ذكرنا الخبر الذي روي عن ابن مسعود   وابن عباس  أنهما كانا يقولان : إن المنافقين كانوا إذا حضروا مجلس رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أدخلوا أصابعهم   [ ص: 354 ] في آذانهم فرقا من كلام رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن ينزل فيهم شيء ، أو يذكروا بشيء فيقتلوا . فإن كان ذلك صحيحا - ولست أعلمه صحيحا إذ كنت بإسناده مرتابا - فإن القول الذي روي عنهما هو القول ، وإن يكن غير صحيح ، فأولى بتأويل الآية ما قلنا ، لأن الله إنما قص علينا من خبرهم في أول مبتدأ قصتهم ، أنهم يخادعون الله ورسوله والمؤمنين بقولهم : آمنا بالله وباليوم الآخر ، مع شك قلوبهم ومرض أفئدتهم في حقيقة ما زعموا أنهم به مؤمنون ، مما جاءهم به رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من عند ربهم . وبذلك وصفهم في جميع آي القرآن التي ذكر فيها صفتهم . فكذلك ذلك في هذه الآية . 

وإنما جعل الله إدخالهم أصابعهم في آذانهم مثلا لاتقائهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم والمؤمنين بما ذكرنا أنهم يتقونهم به ، كما يتقي سامع صوت الصاعقة بإدخال أصابعه في أذنيه ، وذلك من المثل نظير تمثيل الله جل ثناؤه ما أنزل فيهم من الوعيد في آي كتابه بأصوات الصواعق . وكذلك قوله " حذر الموت   " جعله جل ثناؤه مثلا لخوفهم وإشفاقهم من حلول عاجل العقاب المهلكهم الذي توعدوه بساحتهم كما يجعل سامع أصوات الصواعق أصابعه في أذنيه ، حذر العطب والموت على نفسه ، أن تزهق من شدتها . 

وإنما نصب قوله " حذر الموت   " على نحو ما تنصب به التكرمة في قولك : " زرتك تكرمة لك " تريد بذلك : من أجل تكرمتك ، وكما قال جل ثناؤه ، ( ويدعوننا رغبا ورهبا   ) [ سورة الأنبياء : 90 ] على التفسير للفعل . 

وقد روي عن قتادة  أنه كان يتأول قوله : " حذر الموت   " حذرا من الموت .   [ ص: 355 ] 

465 - حدثنا بذلك الحسن بن يحيى  ، قال : حدثنا عبد الرزاق  ، قال : أنبأنا معمر ،  عنه . 

وذلك مذهب من التأويل ضعيف ، لأن القوم لم يجعلوا أصابعهم في آذانهم حذرا من الموت ، فيكون معناه ما قال إنه يراد به ، حذرا من الموت ، وإنما جعلوها من حذار الموت في آذانهم . 

وكان قتادة وابن جريج يتأولان قوله : " يجعلون أصابعهم في آذانهم من الصواعق حذر الموت   " أن ذلك من الله جل ثناؤه صفة للمنافقين بالهلع وضعف القلوب وكراهة الموت ، ويتأولان في ذلك قوله : ( يحسبون كل صيحة عليهم   ) [ سورة المنافقون ] . 

وليس الأمر في ذلك عندي كالذي قالا . وذلك أنه قد كان فيهم من لا تنكر شجاعته ولا تدفع بسالته ، كقزمان ، الذي لم يقم مقامه أحد من المؤمنين بأحد ، أو دونه . وإنما كانت كراهتهم شهود المشاهد مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وتركهم معاونته على أعدائه ، لأنهم لم يكونوا في أديانهم مستبصرين ، ولا برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مصدقين ، فكانوا للحضور معه مشاهده كارهين ، إلا بالتخذيل عنه . ولكن ذلك وصف من الله جل ثناؤه لهم بالإشفاق من حلول عقوبة الله بهم على نفاقهم ، إما عاجلا وإما آجلا . ثم أخبر جل ثناؤه أن   [ ص: 356 ] المنافقين - الذين نعتهم الله النعت الذي ذكر - وضرب لهم الأمثال التي وصف ، وإن اتقوا عقابه ، وأشفقوا عذابه إشفاق الجاعل في أذنيه أصابعه حذار حلول الوعيد الذي توعدهم به في آي كتابه - غير منجيهم ذلك من نزوله بعقوتهم ، وحلوله بساحتهم ، إما عاجلا في الدنيا ، وإما آجلا في الآخرة ، للذي في قلوبهم من مرضها ، والشك في اعتقادها ، فقال : " والله محيط بالكافرين   " بمعنى جامعهم ، فمحل بهم عقوبته . 

وكان مجاهد يتأول ذلك كما : 

466 - حدثني محمد بن عمرو الباهلي ،  قال : حدثنا أبو عاصم    . عن عيسى بن ميمون  ، عن عبد الله بن أبي نجيح  ، عن مجاهد ،  في قول الله :   " والله محيط بالكافرين   " قال : جامعهم في جهنم . 

وأما ابن عباس  فروي عنه في ذلك ما : 

467 - حدثني به ابن حميد ،  قال : حدثنا سلمة  ، عن ابن إسحاق  ، عن محمد بن أبي محمد مولى زيد بن ثابت ،  عن عكرمة  ، أو عن سعيد بن جبير ،  عن ابن عباس    : " والله محيط بالكافرين   " يقول : الله منزل ذلك بهم من النقمة . 

468 - حدثنا القاسم  ، قال : حدثنا الحسين  ، قال : حدثنا حجاج ،  عن  ابن جريج ،  عن مجاهد ،  في قوله : " والله محيط بالكافرين   " قال : جامعهم . 

ثم عاد جل ذكره إلى نعت إقرار المنافقين بألسنتهم ، والخبر عنه وعنهم وعن نفاقهم ، وإتمام المثل الذي ابتدأ ضربه لهم ولشكهم ومرض قلوبهم ، فقال : " يكاد البرق   " يعني بالبرق ، الإقرار الذي أظهروه بألسنتهم بالله وبرسوله وما جاء به من عند ربهم . فجعل البرق له مثلا على ما قدمنا صفته .   [ ص: 357 ] 

" يخطف أبصارهم   " يعني : يذهب بها ويستلبها ويلتمعها من شدة ضيائه ونور شعاعه . 

469 - كما حدثت عن المنجاب بن الحارث  ، قال : حدثنا بشر بن عمارة ،  عن أبي روق ،  عن الضحاك  ، عن ابن عباس  ، في قوله : " يكاد البرق يخطف أبصارهم   " قال : يلتمع أبصارهم ولما يفعل . 

قال أبو جعفر :  والخطف السلب ، ومنه الخبر الذي روي عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه نهى عن الخطفة ، يعني بها النهبة . ومنه قيل للخطاف الذي يخرج به الدلو من البئر خطاف ، لاختطافه واستلابه ما علق به ، ومنه قول نابغة بني ذبيان : 


خطاطيف حجن في حبال متينة     تمد بها أيد إليك نوازع 
 [ ص: 358 ] 

فجعل ضوء البرق وشدة شعاع نوره ، كضوء إقرارهم بألسنتهم بالله وبرسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم وبما جاء به من عند الله واليوم الآخر وشعاع نوره ، مثلا . 

ثم قال تعالى ذكره : " كلما أضاء لهم   " يعني أن البرق كلما أضاء لهم ، وجعل البرق لإيمانهم مثلا . وإنما أراد بذلك : أنهم كلما أضاء لهم الإيمان ، وإضاءته لهم أن يروا فيه ما يعجبهم في عاجل دنياهم ، من النصرة على الأعداء ، وإصابة الغنائم في المغازي ، وكثرة الفتوح ، ومنافعها ، والثراء في الأموال ، والسلامة في الأبدان والأهل والأولاد - فذلك إضاءته لهم ، لأنهم إنما يظهرون بألسنتهم ما يظهرونه من الإقرار ، ابتغاء ذلك ، ومدافعة عن أنفسهم وأموالهم وأهليهم وذراريهم ، وهم كما وصفهم الله جل ثناؤه بقوله : ( ومن الناس من يعبد الله على حرف فإن أصابه خير اطمأن به وإن أصابته فتنة انقلب على وجهه   ) [ سورة الحج : 11 ] . 

ويعني بقوله " مشوا فيه   " مشوا في ضوء البرق . وإنما ذلك مثل لإقرارهم على ما وصفنا . فمعناه : كلما رأوا في الإيمان ما يعجبهم في عاجل دنياهم على ما وصفنا ، ثبتوا عليه وأقاموا فيه ، كما يمشي السائر في ظلمة الليل وظلمة الصيب الذي وصفه جل ثناؤه ، إذا برقت فيها بارقة أبصر طريقه فيها . 

" وإذا أظلم   " يعني : ذهب ضوء البرق عنهم . 

ويعني بقوله " عليهم " على السائرين في الصيب الذي وصف جل ذكره . وذلك للمنافقين مثل . ومعنى إظلام ذلك أن المنافقين كلما لم يروا في الإسلام ما يعجبهم في دنياهم - عند ابتلاء الله مؤمني عباده بالضراء ، وتمحيصه إياهم بالشدائد والبلاء ، من إخفاقهم في مغزاهم ، وإنالة عدوهم منهم ، أو إدبار من   [ ص: 359 ] دنياهم عنهم أقاموا على نفاقهم ، وثبتوا على ضلالتهم ، كما قام السائر في الصيب الذي وصف جل ذكره إذا أظلم وخفت ضوء البرق ، فحار في طريقه ، فلم يعرف منهجه .

----------


## فالح الحجية

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ( ومن الناس من يقول آمنا بالله واليوم الأخر وما هم بمؤمنين* يخادعون الله والذين امنوا وما يخدعون ألا أنفسهم  وما يشعرون * في قلوبهم مرض فزادهم الله مرضا ولهم  عذاب اليم  بما كانوا يكذبون *  وإذا قيل لهم لا تفسدوا في الأرض قالوا  إنما نحن مصلحون * ألا أنهم هم المفسدون ولكن لا يشعرون * واذا قيل لهم  امنوا كما امن الناس قالوا أنؤمن كما امن السفهاء  الا انهم هم السفهاء ولكن لا يعلمون *  وإذا لقوا الذين امنوا  قالوا امنا واذا خلوا الى شياطينهم قالوا انا معكم انما نحن  مستهزئون *الله يستهزئ بهم ويمدهم في طغيانهم يعمهون * اولئك الذين اشتروا الضلالة بالهدى فما ربحت تجارتهم  وما كانوا مهتدين *مثلهم كمثل الذي استوقد نارا  فلما اضاءت  ما حوله ذهب الله بنورهم وتركهم في ظلمات لا يبصرون * صم بكم عمي  فهم لا يرجعون *او كصيب من السماء فيه ظلمات ورعد وبرق  يجعلون أصابعهم في آذانهم من الصواعق حذر الموت  والله محيط بالكافرين *  يكاد البرق يخطف أبصارهم  كلما  أضاء لهم مشوا فيه واذا اظلم عليهم  قاموا  ولو شاء الله لذهب بسمعهم وابصارهم ان الله على كل شيء قدير *)                                       الايات \ 8 -20

الحمد لله 
خلق الله تعالى الناس اصنافا   واشكالا كثيرة  اختلفت اشكالهم والوانهم واحوالهم  وافئدتهم وقلوبهم وافكارهم ونفوسهم وامزجتهم  كذلك  فمنهم المؤمنون ومنهم الكافرون والمشركون ومنهم الكاذب ومنهم الصادق   ومنهم من سار بين   بين وهم المنافقون  وقد وصفهم الله تعالى في  المصحف الشريف بصفات عديدة  وفي هذه الايات الكريمة  صفات نوع من البشر هم  محسوبون  على المنافقين   فهم يدعون الايمان بالله تعالى وبيوم القيامة وهو اليوم الاخر  أي   اليوم  الذي ياتي بعد الموت أي يؤمنون بما يصيب الانسان من احداث  وامور ما بعد الموت ويظهرون اعتقادهم به    لكن في  قرارة  انفسهم انهم لا يؤمنون بها فهؤلاء ليسوا من المؤمنين في شيء فقد فضحهم الله تعالى  في قوله ( فما هم بمؤمنين )
    ان نفوسهم وأفكارهم سولت لهم بان يخادعون الناس ويكذبون عليهم من انهم مؤمنين يمشون بالإيمان  رياءا  لاجل خداع ما حولهم من الناس  وفي الحقيقة هم يخدعون انفسهم وقلوبهم فهم يعملون عمل المؤمنين ويتعبون اجسادهم في ذلك  وفي قرارة انفسهم لا يؤمنون اوهم بعيدون عن الايمان لأنهم  لم يدخل في قلوبهم او في افكارهم   فهم كمن يضحك على نفسه  ويلبسها ثوبا ليس ثوبها فهي لا تستقر الا بالذي هو لها فهم يظهرون  الايمان ويكتمون الكفر وهو مستقر ومعشش  في افكارهم لا يستطيعون التخلص منه  والحياد عنه  فهم يرومون خداع الناس من انهم مؤمنون  لكنهم  يخدعون أنفسهم  وما يشعرون  بهذه   الخديعة  فيا للمرء المخادع نفسه  وما يشعر بذلك  فهم كمثل الذي في قلبه مرض او زيغ   ران على تلك القلوب والأفكار فزادها الله تعالى مرضا  فتحجرت منهم الافئدة والنفوس  بما كذبوا على الناس وعلى أنفسهم  
    ان هؤلاء اذا دعوا او قيل لهم تعالوا  التزموا طريق الاصلاح والعدل والعمل بالخير بين الناس  وابتعدوا عما  هم عليه  من  الخداع والنفاق  اظهروا بالكلام  فقط  فعل الخير  والمعروف والاحسان الى الناس  وبالفضل والرحمة بهم  وبالحقيقة انهم  لا 
يفعلون الا الشر وكل عمل  يؤدي اليه  فهؤلاء هم المفسدون حقا
   جبلت نفوسهم على التعالى  والتكبر على الناس فهم يحسبون ان الناس دونهم منزلة  فهم في خوضهم لاعبون وفي هذا المرض الذي زادهم الله  عليه مرضا من نفس المرض  فقست قلوبهم ومن صفاتهم انهم  اذا  ساروا مع المؤمنين اظهروا الايمان  والصدق 
والاخلاص  لكي يحسبونهم من المؤمنين  واذا انفردوا بالكافرين والمشركين وهم منهم وعاتبهم اولئك على افعالهم قالوا  لهم نحن معكم  انما نعمل على غش هؤلاء المؤمنين  بغية ردهم عن الايمان وكسر نفوسهم  ونستهزيء بهم  فهؤلاء قد مثلهم او شبههم  الله تعالى بالشياطين  وهم فعلا شياطين الارض  
   هؤلاء المخادعون  ضمن الله تعالى للمؤمنين ان يستهزيء بهم وحكم عليهم انهم في اعمالهم  الفاشلة سادرون وطغيانهم باقون فهم كمن باع اخرته بدنياه او باع خيرا واشترى شرا  فقد خسر في الدنيا والاخرة وتجارته خاسرة  وقد ضل عن سواء السبيل فمثل هؤلاء المخادعين  كمثل شخص اشعل نارا في ليلة مظلمة حالكة الظلام  فانارت له ما حوله  فاطفاها الله تعالى  وظلوا في ظلام دامس  لا يعرفون اين يتوجهون او في أي درب يسيرون فهم اشبه بالذي هو اطرش واخرس – وهذه سمة عامة فكل اخرس اطرش وكل اطرش اخرس -  واعمى  قد جمعت العاهات الثلاث فيه فهو لا يعي شيئا ولا يفهم مايدور حوله  بين الناس 
 او مثلهم كمثل جماعة  خرجوا في ليل مدلهم مظلم شديد الظلام والحلكة  ليل ملبد بالغيوم الثقيلة الشديدة تحمل المطر والرعد والبرق فاستوقدوا نارا  ليستضيؤا بها فلما أضاءت ما حولهم  فاذا بالرياح والمطر الشديد  يطفؤها  واذا بالرعد والبرق يرهبهم ويخيفهم  فهم يرتجفون منه  فاذا برق البرق وتبعه صوت الرعد  الرهيب شديدا  اغمضوا اعينهم و وضعوا  اصابعهم في اذانهم خوفا من اصابتهم  بالصواعق او خوف الصوت  الشديد  ان يودي بهم  الى الموت   فاذا   برقت السماء وانارت  لهم  مشوا خطوة اوخطوتين  وانكبوا على رؤوسهم من صوت الرعد  حتى اذا ذهب نور البرق وهو سريع الاختفاء داخلهم الخوف والهلع  وضلوا الطريق  فهم يتمنون  ان يكونوا طرشانا لا يسمعون الرعد وعميانا لا يرون البرق    فالله تعالى قادر على  ان يفقدهم السمع والبصر-  وهما نعمتان انعم الله تعالى بهما على البشر- الا  ان الله تعالى ا بقى لهم السمع والبصر ليزيد من عذابهم   في الحياة الدنيا فهم قد امنت السنتهم وكفرت قلوبهم  فمرضت نفوسهم فزادها الله تعالى مرضا على مرض  ولهم عذاب اليم شديد الوجع  والوقع  في يوم القيامة جزاءا بما كانوا في حياتهم الدنيا يكسبون .
 وربما كانوا ينحنون خوفا وهلعا عند رؤية البرق الذي يخطف او يخلب ابصارهم  وعند صوت الرعد المزمجر فاذا ذهب البرق والرعدد واشتد سواء الليل عدلوا قاماتهم أي اصبحوا قياما  او  قائمين  والله تعالى ا علم .



 فالح الحجية الكيلاني
( يوم القيامة في القر ان الكريم )

----------

